# Hey from Columbia SC



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

You might want to look for a used skimmer 14, salt marsh14, IPB 14.


----------



## Striperswiper91 (Mar 5, 2021)

I’m in Columbia, sc and fish the rivers here for striper and smallmouth. Give me a shout if you ever want to get on the water here


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

Midlandsfly55 said:


> What’s up microskiff community,
> 
> I have been reading posts for the past two years but just recently moved into a position where I am ready to seriously look into buying a Skiff.
> 
> ...


If you’re fishing Charleston or anywhere around here, a decent jon boat will get the job done, and they are cheap. There was a fella on here selling a Lowe outta Florida I believe that looked perfect. They get plenty skinny, you don’t have to worry about oysters as much, and if you pole it right you don’t have to worry about hull slap


----------

